# What do you do while waiting for your new device to come?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I ordered an Acer A500 yesterday, and I cant get my mind off waiting for it to arrive at my doorstep. Do other people have this problem with not being able to think about anything else but how cool your new device will be?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You are not alone good sir. I spend my time oogling over it online and deciding how I'm.gonna customize it!


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Depending on the shipping you got, I would spend my time browsing the forums for that device and downloading appropriate flashing tools, ROMs, etc so you are ready to go as soon as you receive it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

kvswim said:


> Depending on the shipping you got, I would spend my time browsing the forums for that device and downloading appropriate flashing tools, ROMs, etc so you are ready to go as soon as you receive it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I already have... bookmarked practically everything pertaining to the A500


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, seems like your all prepared. Brace yourself, for once it's all set to go you'll be glued to it for days. I didn't look away from my then new Evo 4G when I first got it at launch.


----------

